# Watching Grass Grow....and Paint Dry!



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

Need a break...and still be doing something?

Watching Grass Grow:
http://www.watching-grass-grow.com/








watching Paint Dry:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd9CxIlkjpk


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

Do you enjoy shoveling snow?  Pretty soon, we will get to relax and watch the snow melt!  ....eventually.❄


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

10 Reasons To Watch The Sunrise And Sunset    (LINK)
 You will never regret seeing a beautiful view.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

_*....back to the grass!*_

Are ROBOT LAWN Mowers any Good? Worx Landroid


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)

_  Watch painting... drying



_


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 21, 2020)

Well......that season is coming.....

Where you not only sit in front of a dead tree, while eating candy out of socks

But...you can have the yule log to stare at;








No need to thank me for this....it's not really my favorite time of year


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well......that season is coming.....
> Where you not only sit in front of a dead tree, while eating candy out of socks


Priceless, Ol Pard!


----------

